#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Buckets, what's in yours?

## fishlocker

Saw this today and it sparked an interest. So where do you want to go if you had the time and money. I was hoping six feet under can wait for a bit.

Not that it would cost me much,  8k for the box and all. Hate to leave that to society

----------


## Switch

I’d like to travel and work in the USA.

----------


## david44

I'd happily do cavity insulation for the lady going up the wall.....at least until a pie appears

----------


## fishlocker

So who says been there, done that. 
Pizza man still boxed in? Last go round I had a running bet  that he wasn't going anywhere. But at least he had dreams. Visions... Maybe. 
I'm still waiting for the African,  Nepal, Bangladesh, Philippines thread to rise up like a Phenix from the deserts of Egypt. 

What of the dream? 
Priced out of the market?

----------


## DJ Pat

Proper tour of every country in Europe. Over 2-3 months.

Gotta amass bit more dole money first

----------


## stroller

North Vietnam

----------


## Jack meoff

> Gotta amass bit more dole money first


Them 25 Romanians living in your council flat got to be raking you a fair bit of moola  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

They done a runner with all the ikea furniture

----------


## Jack meoff

Did you a favour then. win win

----------


## stroller

Pat's stash was taped under the drawer.

----------


## Jack meoff

Pats pants were sticking to the drawers  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> Pat's stash was taped under the drawer.



Sad thing is they'll soon find the cash. Hid it 6 months ago when I furnished the place.


Sadly, Ikea stuff usually falls apart within 7-8 months, so I got 2 months to find 'em

----------


## Maanaam

I'd like to do 6 months of exploring all the regions (and food) of India. I think an ice fishing trip above the arctic circle would be an experience, and I'd like to visit the gorillas of Rwanda. I want to go blow pipe hunting with natives in the Amazon forest and do a deep dive in a modern diving bell.
Then, after an ultra high sky-diving jump and a trip into space, I think I'd be content with life's experiences.

----------


## david44

I've been everywhere I want and some places I didn't, all i want now is a pie

----------


## Chittychangchang

Climb Everest. 

Shag Miss world if I reach 100 years old

Enter the Dragon

Experience life on Mars

Post a pic in the dinner thread of machinery and engineering parts :bananaman:

----------


## fishlocker

Boxing halve the stuff I bought from Goodwill and giving it back, keeping the Baldwin clock and a few other trinkets. 

Plan to sell the primary residence and possibly ship out becoming a bit of chain vlogger. 

Might take it to the moon or sink of  ill repair. Wash up in smileland and row to Laos as a river rat while hoping not to be hunted as one. 

Grilled consumed and shat out like so many others that bailed before me.

----------


## fishlocker

> I've been everywhere I want and some places I didn't, all i want now is a pie


I ain't asking for much either.

----------


## fishlocker

Chitty, ice fishing is cool. Especially when you fall through. I've a few tails to tell....




the fish.

----------


## katie23

Machu Pichu, Chichen Itza, The Grand Canyon in Arizona

Many more, but those are on top of the list, I think.

Not much interested to see the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben clock or The Colosseum in Rome or other European sites since I've been to Europe. Would be nice to go back, but not a priority.

I'd like to see Petra in Jordan & the Sphinx, but I don't like sand and the Mid East in general.

----------


## fishlocker

Do you think I can get five bucks for this thing? I paid ten but it no longer fits the time line.

----------


## DJ Pat

> I'd like to do 6 months of exploring all the regions (and food) of India. I think an ice fishing trip above the arctic circle would be an experience, and I'd like to visit the gorillas of Rwanda. I want to go blow pipe hunting with natives in the Amazon forest and do a deep dive in a modern diving bell.
> Then, after an ultra high sky-diving jump and a trip into space, I think I'd be content with life's experiences.


I saw a jar of Sharwoods Goan curry mix in tesco , I'd already heard about the famous Goan fish curry. 
Even the curries served on board Jet, Air India & Sri Lankan kick the arse of any Indian take away I've had in England


But alas, still not enough to draw me to visit the place, yet.

----------


## Maanaam

> I saw a jar of Sharwoods Goan curry mix in tesco , I'd already heard about the famous Goan fish curry. 
> Even the curries served on board Jet, Air India & Sri Lankan kick the arse of any Indian take away I've had in England
> 
> 
> But alas, still not enough to draw me to visit the place, yet.


I suspect that in England, as in NZ, the restaurants adjust the recipes to what they percieve the demograph wants. Same as Thai...I have never eaten a Thai dish in Thaiand that is remotely like what the restaurants in NZ produce. Nice, but not the same at all.

----------


## Luigi

> I'd like to see Petra in Jordan & the Sphinx,


It's a really cool place.





Where's Lulu?



Standing on the top.

Not allowed to, some New Zealander did a 5.9 off the top after slipping on the stones/gravel up there the year before and they closed it to people.


A bit of duckin' an' a divin', a sprintin' an' a lintin' and I was up there. Fuck The Police!




 (Luigi's 1 Year in the M.E. Travel Thread Fantastico.)Lulu's year in the Mid-East travel thread.

----------


## DJ Pat

I've now got enough air miles with Oman Air to get a night in a Muscat hotel. (its taken 3yrs) 

Livin' the dream eh

----------


## tomcat

...a) a gastronomic tour of Italy with a knowledgeable guide...
...b) a week to explore the Hermitage in St. Petersburg...
...c) an extended tour of the former Byzantine regions of Turkey...
...d) lots of time in NYC doing shows, restaurants and unnecessary shopping...
...e) taking a dump in a gold-plated toilet...

----------


## Switch

> Machu Pichu, Chichen Itza, The Grand Canyon in Arizona
> 
> Many more, but those are on top of the list, I think.
> 
> Not much interested to see the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben clock or The Colosseum in Rome or other European sites since I've been to Europe. Would be nice to go back, but not a priority.
> 
> I'd like to see Petra in Jordan & the Sphinx, but I don't like sand and the Mid East in general.


The Sphinx and the great pyramids at Giza are definitely worth the trip. Mind blowing in reality. Do the King Tut museum in Cairo while you’re at at it.
I travelled by boat from Cyprus and the entry to Alexandria from the sea is also quite breathtaking.

----------


## S Landreth

> The Grand Canyon in Arizona


Just a suggestion, for you and others.

If you do visit, do it along the Colorado River (white water rafting) with the Hualapai Indian tribe (you want to see it with locals).

 
For our second trip with them (planned in June), well be doing the 2 day trip.: https://www.grandcanyonwest.com/

No. That picture above isn't a local

----------


## happynz

Maybe I'll go some place worth a travel thread.

----------


## david44

> I've now got enough air miles with Oman Air to get a night in a Muscat hotel. (its taken 3yrs) 
> 
> Livin' the dream eh



Try and get the The Chedi, a Gin Fizz was a  mouth watering $20 a decade ago but a stunning Belgian Architect great pool onto one of the few beaches my wife found the sea too hot !! 

Beware like Malaysia a bacb with a metre is rare, an airline hotle should inc free transfer and you can buy duty free on arrival.

If you can drive rent a car for the day fuel is peanuts get up to Nizwa and see the real Oman

----------


## david44

Worth a visit
Lapland
Green deserts of Salalah
Nearby Socotra be great once Yemen safe
Alpuharras Mts of Andalucia where you can see Africa
Essouiria and La Rache Morocco
Inishmore Ireland
Isle of Lewis Scotland
Leticia Colombia on the Amazon
Vinales Cuba
Big Sur California the whole route 1 if reopened after rock falls

Cities

Copenhagen
Prague
Ho Chi Minh Tranh's Jazz club 
Kyoto
Funibashi area Tokyo
Biratnagar Nepal
Tahiti
San Luis Obispo
Gainesville Florida
St Catherine Ontario
NoHo
Constantine Algeria not safe for solo women I'm advised today

My favourite San Sebastian-Donosti
Harlingen Friesland
Talin old Town capital of Estonia
Moscow
Port Stephens NSW
Tavistock Devon
Brecon Wales
Turky / Abo Finland
Napier N Island NZ and Te Papa museum in Wellington Harbour

Attractions
Santxeno Sculpture Park Baztan Spain
 Malham Tarn Yorkshire
Modern Art Linrary  Edo/ Tokyo
Shinjuku at night
Tskiji Fish Mkt
Pintxos Donastiak old Town S Sebastian
Newtown Sydney
Teheran Market
Taksim Sq Istanbul
North BEach S Francisco (not a Beach Little Italy Boho shops clubs etc)

Wright's Pie factory Stoke on Trent

----------


## happynz

^ wow! You've been around. :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Pat

Cologne was a romantic winter getaway in 2009, temps below -8....great for holding hands in the parks by the river in the evenings. Great live music venues

Not sure what its like now... thousands of mostly male immigrants have invaded since then

----------


## fishlocker

Time, I believe we could all agree that we could use a bit more. As for myself I'd like a bit of free time before mine is spent.  
I've been west as in Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming, Nevada, New Mexico, and some points in between. 
In retrospect the best days of my life were spent with my grandparents in Rhinelander Wisconsin. 

Setting sails, spinning tails, and fishing for whales with a lady that they both enjoyed. .......




fish

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Never seen Bremerton. How about you snubbs? Pics to follow?

----------


## katie23

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

Re: the Mid East, the reason I'm not keen on it is that there are many places which aren't safe for a single woman (or even a group of women). Also, in many places, we'd have to cover up from head to toe.  Re: safety during travelling, I've read about a Chinese-Australian girl who cut her hair & dressed as a boy while travelling to the more remote & dangerous parts of the world. She was featured on BBC or CNN, I think. Kudos to her for doing that trek alone. 

SLandreth - I hope you post pics of your Grand Canyon trip. I've enjoyed your trip reports - esp the Machu Pichu and Mongolia/Tibet (?). I saw that you went to Cebu in PI - will you be posting pics from that? Cheers & safe travels.

----------


## tomcat

> Also, in many places, we'd have to cover up from head to toe.


...aside from Saudi, which doesn't allow tourism (yet)...no mid-east tourist location requires foreign women to do more than dress modestly, i.e., cover the important bits, legs to the knees and tops to the elbows. In fact, dress as you ordinarily would for work. As for dressing as a boy...well, you might be in greater danger...

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Maybe I'll go some place worth a travel thread.


With all the members on here from around the globe, there is always an interest in a members locale.

You'd be surprised at what's in your local area, get your camera out and start snapping then sharing.

All the best

----------


## DJ Pat

Cornwall's great. A simple bus ride to Falmouth goes through some stunning scenery and villages that have centuries of history.

Falmouth itself is a lovely town, cobbled streets, markets, pubs and restaurants looking out on the English channel. 2nd best fish and chip shop in the UK. (NOT Rick Steins place)

Luckily no chink tourists have got there yet.

----------


## Luigi

Lovely.

My mother loves Cornwall, She was thinking of retiring there.

----------


## HuangLao

> ...aside from Saudi, which doesn't allow tourism (yet)...no mid-east tourist location requires foreign women to do more than dress modestly, i.e., cover the important bits, legs to the knees and tops to the elbows. In fact, dress as you ordinarily would for work. As for dressing as a boy...well, you might be in greater danger...


So much for addressing the myths that so many follow, intuitively - based on cycling ignorance, less experience.

----------


## david44

Falmouth a great pub crawl Jacobs ladder to the Chain Locker did a lot of sailing and work there in the last century.

My favourite before the fire the Pandora Inn at Restonguet where we did the yard of Ale on a stag night.

Pub itself has a  BOUNTY FULL AND magical history SEE BELOW



When you visit the Pandora Inn, its easy to forget youre in the 21st century. Its spectacular setting on the edge of Restronguet Creek is timeless.
Steeped in history, parts of the Inn date back to the 13th Century. With its flagstone floors, low-beamed ceilings and thatched roof its not difficult to believe that little has changed since that time. In the 13th century, there was a farm on the site. In 1488, the Restronguet Estate Accounts state that the rent was 8s 4d a year.

The building later became known as the Passage House. Lakes Parochial History of Cornwall (141) states: There is a passing-boat kept there, it being the post-road and by much the nearest cut from Falmouth to Truro. For centuries, this remained one of the main roads until the Truro turnpike was opened in 1828.
The inn changed its name  this time to The Ship, and its tenant, Joseph B Collins, paid the landlord, Colonel Tremayne, £13.0d annual rent. A clause in the lease stated that no intoxicating liquor shall be sold on the Sabbath  a clause that was later removed  fortunately!


*HMS Pandora*The inn was re-named in memory of the HMS Pandora, the naval ship sent to Tahiti to capture the mutineers of Captain Blighs Bounty. Unfortunately, the Pandora struck a remote part of the Great Barrier Reef in 1791 and sank with the loss of many crew and mutineers. The captain, Captain Edwards, was court-martialled on his return to Cornwall where he is reputed to have bought this inn.


*Devastating fire*
On 24 March 2011, the Pandora Inn suffered a devastating fire. The whole of the first floor was destroyed and only a few charred timbers remained. No one was hurt and once the shock of the fire had subsided, it became apparent that the blaze had given the owners an opportunity to give the Pandora a quality facelift. Ugly 1970s partitions and additions were destroyed in the fire and, with its Grade II listing, the Pandora could only be restored with traditional materials and building methods.

*Re-thatched*
In accordance with current building regulations, the building was completely re-thatched and the chimneys re-built so that the all-important log fires could ensure a warm welcome for customers again.

The first floor dining room has been transformed and is now a stunning vaulted room with traditionally pegged green oak beams. The green oak is beautiful  traditional and yet contemporary, while a new glass screen at the top of the staircase provides a light and spacious addition to the room.

John Milan and Steve Bellman, who have been at the helm of the Pandora since 1999 were determined that the Pandoras history was faithfully recorded. Two windowsills, scorched and blackened, have been retained and a small section of burnt beam has been carefully mounted on the ceiling alongside its modern replacement. These damaged sections serve as reminders of what has been lost. The fire of 2011 is just the latest chapter in the very long life of the Pandora Inn

----------


## Thailandbound

> no mid-east tourist location requires foreign women to do more than dress modestly, i.e., cover the important bits, legs to the knees and tops to the elbows. In fact, dress as you ordinarily would for work


Yes.. you are right. I wore knee length or just below knee length skirts, and shirts that went to the elbow when I worked in Kuwait. Many foreigners also wore shorts (not short shorts), and short sleeve shirts.


Europe is on my bucket list (France, Italy and Spain).. I've only been to the England/Scotland. I'd also like to visit Ireland.
Laos is high on my list. 
Malaysia
Hawaii 
Peru
Costa Rica

Not sure I'll be able to get to all of these before death.

----------


## kmart

Edinburgh, Scotland. Spending a few days there next month.

Will be nice to visit Scotland for a holiday, and not work for a change.

----------


## Thailandbound

> the Mid East, the reason I'm not keen on it is that there are many places which aren't safe for a single woman (or even a group of women)


I've been to many places in the Mid East and have felt safe enough, katie. I've been to Dubai, Bahrain, Abu Dhabi, and Kuwait.. and have felt pretty safe. Riding a bus in Kuwait is a bit scary as there are no women on the bus. The women are driving the cars and the men take the local bus. I usually always took a taxi around and even had my own taxi driver. Jordan is very touristy and you will be fine there. Even Saudi these days, has many foreign women who live and teach there (not something I want to do though).

----------


## Thailandbound

> Edinburgh, Scotland.


Edinburgh is so awesome! I took the train from London up to Edinburgh. Enjoy!

----------


## Mandaloopy

Mongolia and the stans
Antarctica by ice breaker
Philippines 
Belarus
French Polynesia
Bora Bora
New Zealand

----------


## tomcat

> I've been to many places


...but...have you ever been to _you_?...

----------


## kmart

^Or sipped champagne on a yacht.?

----------


## Thailandbound

> .but...have you ever been to you?...


 :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

> Luckily no chink tourists have got there yet.


Not yet anyway... Cornwall looks very lovely. I'm from Cornwall as well.. in Canada.

Never made it south of London, sadly.

----------


## Thailandbound

> New Zealand


Ah yes.. on my list as well! 

I forgot a few...

New Zealand
Japan

----------


## Thailandbound

> ..e) taking a dump in a gold-plated toilet...


Sounds golden.  :bananaman: 
hopefully it is a golden bidet.

----------


## david44

> Belarus


What is te attraction , I think it's the only European country aside from Malta I've missed never heard of anyone else going there apart from my uncle and he was a prisoner of war not a tourist !

----------


## crackerjack101

*Buckets, what's in yours?*Pies.

Oh, and hot cross buns, apparently.         :bananaman:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Sounds golden. 
> hopefully it is a golden bidet.



Do you defecate in bidets?

That is a worry.

----------


## happynz

^^^ I'd be interested in the Minsk Motorcycle Factory or if it could be arranged a look into the Luch Watch workshop.

----------


## Thailandbound

> Do you defecate in bidets?
> 
> That is a worry.


Ah, yes, but you can spray your butthole clean, much like a bum gun. A golden bidet....hehe.

----------


## Thailandbound

> Worth a visit
> Lapland
> Green deserts of Salalah
> Nearby Socotra be great once Yemen safe
> Alpuharras Mts of Andalucia where you can see Africa
> Essouiria and La Rache Morocco
> Inishmore Ireland
> Isle of Lewis Scotland
> Leticia Colombia on the Amazon
> ...


Jesus.. have you been to all of these places? A few I can't read..no English.
Confused.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Ah, yes, but you can spray your butthole clean, much like a bum gun. A golden bidet....hehe.


So, you actually sit your big fat Canadian ass on a bidet and deposit your feces into said receptacle. 
Then flushing the debris away and giving your bottom a bit of a spray you must only hope that the limited piping of the bidet system will cope with your mountainous effluent..

The mind is bogged.

----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## fishlocker

The intent of the thread in the original post was not meant to be construed into a where have you gone pile.



Good golly the Lord knows I've gone more places than I can or care to remember.

----------


## Loy Toy

Janda.........................................I'm waiting for John Cleese to make an appearance in this clip or has he been deleted by the mods?

Is this still the Monty Python remembrance thread or have we moved on to hydraulics and flap cleaners?  :Smile:  

Just asking...........Pip Pip!

----------


## crackerjack101

> Janda.........................................I'm waiting for John Cleese to make an appearance in this clip or has he been deleted by the mods?
> 
> Is this still the Monty Python remembrance thread or have we moved on to hydraulics and flap cleaners?  
> 
> Just asking...........Pip Pip!


What an inane question.
Drunk again Glenda?

----------


## Thailandbound

> So, you actually sit your big fat Canadian ass on a bidet and deposit your feces into said receptacle. 
> Then flushing the debris away and giving your bottom a bit of a spray you must only hope that the limited piping of the bidet system will cope with your mountainous effluent.


Don't knock it, until you've tried a bidet.. best of the best.. also warms the seat when you sit down, great in the winter. 
Yup, big fat azz, big fat turd.. bloop!

----------


## crackerjack101

> Don't knock it, until you've tried a bidet.. best of the best.. also warms the seat when you sit down, great in the winter. 
> Yup, big fat azz, big fat turd.. bloop!


In a bidet?

----------


## fishlocker

After reading BLDs thread I'm pulling Sudan right out of my bucket list!

Going with Luang Prabang Laos instead.

----------

